# NJ play date?



## Winniesmom

I'm in NJ with an energetic 8 month old. I might be interested depending on where. I live in Morris County


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Winniesmom said:


> I'm in NJ with an energetic 8 month old. I might be interested depending on where. I live in Morris County
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hopefully we can get more people to join this. If not we could set up a playdate, i live in essex county but im willing to travel a bit  Winnie was born in july right? i remember from the post about golden's born in july


----------



## Winniesmom

You remember well. Winnie is 8months today! When is Chester's birthday?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

July 2nd. happy 8 months Winnie!


----------



## MikaTallulah

I'm in Hunterdon County


----------



## Bentleysmom

xoerika620xo said:


> I noticed there are so many play dates going on in different states, but not one in new jersey. Would love to meet some GRF members and their dogs. I have one energetic puppy i would like to tire out =)  any takers?


Bentley will take Chester up on that play date! I'll put him on the morning bus, have fun. Send him back when he's out of the teenage years, ok? Thanks :curtain:


----------



## MikaTallulah

PHP:







Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley will take Chester up on that play date! I'll put him on the morning bus, have fun. Send him back when he's out of the teenage years, ok? Thanks :curtain:


Buddy is out of the teenage phase but he is still a knuckle head!


----------



## Winniesmom

Erika. Where in Essex are your. I am in Montville. Here is Winnie today at 8 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

I'm in the city. Newark,Nj how far is that from you


----------



## Yunish

xoerika620xo said:


> I noticed there are so many play dates going on in different states, but not one in new jersey. Would love to meet some GRF members and their dogs. I have one energetic puppy i would like to tire out =)  any takers?


I am interested. My little girl will be 10 months soon. Time flies! Here is a recent pic of her during outdoor training.


----------



## Catalina

We're on the Morris/Hunterdon line. Murphy and Fletcher would love to play!


----------



## crazy daisy

My vote is for Wantage Dog Park

County Road 628 - Google Maps

I'm biased because it's close to my house and it's a huge dog park with plenty of room to run (8 acres) & a stream in the back corner to play in.

Untitled Page


----------



## Lennap

I am in Bergen county but am willing to drive. Out of town this weekend, but around for a few after that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

I am in Morris county and know where the park is. We are up for it.. Winnie is 9 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

We're willing to travel too! That's about an hour away from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Update =)

Thanks to Crazy Daisy we have decided to have the meet up at Wantage dog park

date is unknown yet. for all of you who are attending could you please post a date in which your available, how many dogs and people will be attending with you. I am so excited to meet my GRF family i hope you all are too 

Name:Erika
People attending - 3 including self
dog's attending - one (Chester 9 months old)
Availability - weekends only and not the first weekend in May.


----------



## iforget

This is awesome that you are arranging play dates! If you roam further south at all, 
Regis and I are near Pt. Pleasant Beach......


----------



## Yunish

That’s great. Unfortunately, Wantage dog park is almost 2 hours from us. We’ll have to pass. We do go to Thompson Park in Lincroft, NJ every weekend!


----------



## iforget

Yunish said:


> That’s great. Unfortunately, Wantage dog park is almost 2 hours from us. We’ll have to pass. We do go to Thompson Park in Lincroft, NJ every weekend!


Well, Its sounds like we should schedule a meet up at Thompson Park soon as I live in Wall!!
Regis (2 1/2yrs) loves to meet new friends...

Debbie


----------



## crazy daisy

xoerika620xo said:


> Update =)
> 
> Thanks to Crazy Daisy we have decided to have the meet up at Wantage dog park
> 
> date is unknown yet. for all of you who are attending could you please post a date in which your available, how many dogs and people will be attending with you. I am so excited to meet my GRF family i hope you all are too
> 
> Name:Erika
> People attending - 3 including self
> dog's attending - one (Chester 9 months old)
> Availability - weekends only and not the first weekend in May.


usually myself and my dog... of course weekends only, not the first weekend (5 boro bike tour) nor the weekend of 18-19


----------



## skeetie

I would consider Thompson as well...we live in wall/manasquan park area ...our boys are 7.5 and 6 yrs.


----------



## Lennap

One person attending, Lenna. One pup, Remy. Available Saturday afternoons and/or Sundays.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

We r good on weekends.. One person and one dog. Winnie. 9 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

thats great ill message everyone else who posted before and see if this sounds good for them as well.


----------



## Yunish

I know this is an old thread, but we are wondering if anyone is up for another play date closer to central NJ this time. Our girl turned 1 last month and she's a social butterfly who loves to meet new people!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Yunish said:


> I know this is an old thread, but we are wondering if anyone is up for another play date closer to central NJ this time. Our girl turned 1 last month and she's a social butterfly who loves to meet new people!


Where in central nj? I tried setting this up before but we had no luck maybe this time we can even if it's just a few of us 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yunish

xoerika620xo said:


> Where in central nj? I tried setting this up before but we had no luck maybe this time we can even if it's just a few of us
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We live around Edison so we usually go to Thompson Park near Holmdel, NJ. It is about half an hour from us but we are willing to travel a little up North if necessary.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Yunish said:


> We live around Edison so we usually go to Thompson Park near Holmdel, NJ. It is about half an hour from us but we are willing to travel a little up North if necessary.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ok thats fine we were all talking about meeting up in Wantage dog park. ill try to message everyone this week to pick a date. is there any specific day you can't do?


----------



## Buddy&Bella

We have 3 yr old Bella (who acts like a 1yr old) and live in Union County, definitely willing to travel a bit on weekends to meet other goldens. We're up for it!


----------



## xoerika620xo

messaging everyone now to see if we can get this play date going =)


----------



## Sam Hill

*Jaxx and I are a few miles south of Seaside. Willing to travel if it means wearing him out a little. He is almost 8 months now. He is really good with other dogs. Doesn't mind going swimming either. Lindcroft is just fine for us. *


----------



## xoerika620xo

Sam Hill said:


> *Jaxx and I are a few miles south of Seaside. Willing to travel if it means wearing him out a little. He is almost 8 months now. He is really good with other dogs. Doesn't mind going swimming either. Lindcroft is just fine for us. *


hello =) we actually just found a place for everyone to agree on in essex county. the name of the park is south mountain dog park. im posting an update post now with a date and time for everyone to see. really hope you could make it it would be a lot of fun =)


----------



## xoerika620xo

Update =)

we are finally settled on a place! yay! 

thanks to member Yunish we were able to agree on South Mountain Dog Park in essex county. i am so excited to meet other goldens and members on this forum.

so far we have 8 adults and 6 goldens 

Date: i have one person who has a tight schedule in august and wouldn't be able to meet the first 3 saturdays in august but could meet this saturday July 27 if that is a good day for everyone  please let me know and what is a good time for everyone?


----------



## Yunish

That's great news! 

We can do this Saturday and anytime before noon is fine only because of the weather. We can do early evening as well. 



xoerika620xo said:


> Update =)
> 
> we are finally settled on a place! yay!
> 
> thanks to member Yunish we were able to agree on South Mountain Dog Park in essex county. i am so excited to meet other goldens and members on this forum.
> 
> so far we have 8 adults and 6 goldens
> 
> Date: i have one person who has a tight schedule in august and wouldn't be able to meet the first 3 saturdays in august but could meet this saturday July 27 if that is a good day for everyone  please let me know and what is a good time for everyone?


----------



## Winniesmom

Before noon works for us


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

Ugh I was hoping for later in the day, we will do our best to be there, but cannot commit at this time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

I am very flexible with time so whatever time most people want will work. I am only 20 minutes away


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catalina

Sounds good. Just let us know what time! Fletcher and Murphy can't wait!


----------



## Yunish

We are flexible with time as well. Just let us know the time and we’ll be there!


----------



## olliversmom

Sounds like an awesome idea. 
I grew up in Essex County, now live in Sussex.
Will try to get there. 
Weekends are a little tight lately tho.
In future I would not mind at all hosting a golden party up here, but it means a bit of travel for most. I am in Fredon nj.


----------



## xoerika620xo

I wouldn't be available before noon since I have a doctors appointment is early evening ok? If not then we will just schedule for before noon and we will try to make it there right after my appointment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Lennap said:


> Ugh I was hoping for later in the day, we will do our best to be there, but cannot commit at this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What would be a good time for you? I can't commit to noon as well and everyone else is flexible so we could always change it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

After 2 works for mr


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacksonlucy

South Mountain Reservation is just 10 minutes from my house. We actually went to the dog park for the first time this past weekend and Penny had a blast playing with the other dogs and my son. From there, we hiked further into the reservation to Hemlock Falls (about 1 mile). It's small and not big enough for swimming, but Penny liked just sitting in the water. If you're interested in going to the falls, but don't want to do the hike, there's a small parking lot on South Orange Avenue that'll get you a lot closer.

I wish we could join you, but we won't be around on Saturday afternoon.
Below are pictures from our day at the reservation. Have a great time!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Jacksonlucy said:


> South Mountain Reservation is just 10 minutes from my house. We actually went to the dog park for the first time this past weekend and Penny had a blast playing with the other dogs and my son. From there, we hiked further into the reservation to Hemlock Falls (about 1 mile). It's small and not big enough for swimming, but Penny liked just sitting in the water. If you're interested in going to the falls, but don't want to do the hike, there's a small parking lot on South Orange Avenue that'll get you a lot closer.
> 
> I wish we could join you, but we won't be around on Saturday afternoon.
> Below are pictures from our day at the reservation. Have a great time!


Sounds amazing!!!!! If this all
Goes as plan we could do this again next month. maybe others would like to do the trail to the falls I wouldn't mind 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Is around 3:30 good for everyone? I know it being hot is a issue for the dogs so if anyone wants to do a later time just comment. Really looking forward to seeing u all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yunish

3:30pm is good for us. 



xoerika620xo said:


> Is around 3:30 good for everyone? I know it being hot is a issue for the dogs so if anyone wants to do a later time just comment. Really looking forward to seeing u all
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Works for us!! See you all then!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

So excited to see all of you tomorrow!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap

And a good time was had by all!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Lenna they came out awesome!!! Do you mind me posting these pictures in the picture thread for everyone to see? Really glad we were all able to meet up Chester has been sleeping all day since we got home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

So cool!!! I wish we were closer


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Lennap

xoerika620xo said:


> Leena they came out awesome!!! Do you mind me posting these pictures in the picture thread for everyone to see? Really glad we were all able to meet up Chester has been sleeping all day since we got home
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Of course i don't mind - please feel free. I can email you the whole lot if you like, I was just trying to keep it to a minimum for the sake of a thread.


----------



## Rob's GRs

It does look like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Sam Hill

*If you guys want to do anything south of the Parkway bridge anytime plz text me 609 225 4653. More south the better, I'm still 60 miles south of the Raritan toll plaza. I don't care I'd it's one or 20 dogs.Weekday or weekend. Just someone to help me tire Jaxx out. He kicks the crap out of me. I'm just south off Seaside. That meet up was a little far, I commute nearly 200 miles daily, I needed to stay close to home this weekend


I'll bet you guys had a good time. Did everyone play together the whole time?*


----------



## Bob Dylan

*More south the better,*

*Sam, we live in Cape May, as far as you can go in NJ!*

*Let us know if you will be in our area, it would be fun to meet Jaxx!*


----------



## MikaTallulah

You guys should go to Goldstock. It is Labor Day weekend. The dogs have a blast. GOLDSTOCK CAMP


----------



## first golden

Amber just finished her puppy shots and we would love to join you the next time you get together.....


----------



## Sam Hill

first golden said:


> Amber just finished her puppy shots and we would love to join you the next time you get together.....



*Where are you all located?*


----------



## xoerika620xo

We defiantly should set up another play date soon, we had so much fun


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yunish

Another playdate sounds great! Souffle can't participate until early September. She is on heat right now so she is locked up like Rapunzel with polka dot pantie... Chester had such a great nose! She came into season a week after our playdate. This totally explains why he was so "attracted" to her.


----------



## Lennap

Yunish said:


> She is on heat right now so she is locked up like Rapunzel with polka dot pantie... .


I think this is my favorite quote of the day, especially the part about polka dot panties, fives a great visual! Thanks I really needed that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden

Sam Hill said:


> *Where are you all located?*


We are in Northern NJ....


----------



## xoerika620xo

Yunish said:


> Another playdate sounds great! Souffle can't participate until early September. She is on heat right now so she is locked up like Rapunzel with polka dot pantie... Chester had such a great nose! She came into season a week after our playdate. This totally explains why he was so "attracted" to her.


Haha then that explains it! After the first week of September is great since I start class next week and it's going to be one crazy week. can't wait to see u all again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

first golden said:


> We are in Northern NJ....


Hello =) maybe you can join us in our next play date. what part of northern nj are u from?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden

We are from Ramsey, I would love to know when the next one is, I know Amber would enjoy playing!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Chester misses all of you !!! We need another meet up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yunish

Agreed! We are generally free on weekends except Sunday evening. Soufflé is taking beginner agility and it has been really fun so far! She also passed CGC couple weeks ago!!! So proud of her since the test was at an agility trial with so many people and distractions nearby. 



xoerika620xo said:


> Chester misses all of you !!! We need another meet up
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momoftwins

Hi all! We are in our search for our first golden. We are in bucks county, pa so I stumbled on this board. Your dogs ar all beautiful! I don't have enough posts to send a private message, but I have a question for winniesmom. Did you find Winnie at a breeder locally?

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## Winniesmom

Momoftwins said:


> Hi all! We are in our search for our first golden. We are in bucks county, pa so I stumbled on this board. Your dogs ar all beautiful! I don't have enough posts to send a private message, but I have a question for winniesmom. Did you find Winnie at a breeder locally?
> 
> Thanks!
> Heather


I sent you a private message. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momoftwins

Hi there, I did not seem to receive the pm, do you mind trying it again?

Thanks!


----------



## Momoftwins

Oh, got it! Thanks!


----------



## xoerika620xo

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Lennap

Hey there - Remy has had a very rough number of months, but doing much better now. He's still sick, and still making my wallet lighter with tests, but the important part is that he doesn't know he's sick! He's back to being his happy nutty self!

I've been working round the clock, 7 days a week, so today we took a nice walk in the sunshine, are now lazing on the bed - and will be heading into the city shortly for more tests and another walk.

How you guys doing?

Thinking of another play date soon?


----------



## xoerika620xo

Lennap said:


> Hey there - Remy has had a very rough number of months, but doing much better now. He's still sick, and still making my wallet lighter with tests, but the important part is that he doesn't know he's sick! He's back to being his happy nutty self!
> 
> I've been working round the clock, 7 days a week, so today we took a nice walk in the sunshine, are now lazing on the bed - and will be heading into the city shortly for more tests and another walk.
> 
> How you guys doing?
> 
> Thinking of another play date soon?


aww im sorry to hear that about Remy I'm glad hes doing better now. Do the doctors know whats wrong with him?

Chester is good, we've been going through some allergy issues so he too is still making my wallet light lol but we love him either way. Today is a beautiful day so we just got back from the park which was having a national care day today so we got to meet a lot of people. I'm almost done with the semester and started working so its been a bit crazy juggling everything.

A play day is definitely in order, i was thinking of taking chester to the park we all were talking about before with the lake i just couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Yunish

xoerika620xo said:


> aww im sorry to hear that about Remy I'm glad hes doing better now. Do the doctors know whats wrong with him?
> 
> Chester is good, we've been going through some allergy issues so he too is still making my wallet light lol but we love him either way. Today is a beautiful day so we just got back from the park which was having a national care day today so we got to meet a lot of people. I'm almost done with the semester and started working so its been a bit crazy juggling everything.
> 
> A play day is definitely in order, i was thinking of taking chester to the park we all were talking about before with the lake i just couldn't remember the name.


Oh no, is Chester okay? I'm crossing my fingers that allergy won't return this fall. We joined a meetup doggy hiking group that meets once every 2 weeks, so S gets to run off leash with the other dogs. I think S finally realized how fun water can be too! I can pm you the info if interested. We were talking about ramapo valley reservation in Mahwah, NJ. S would love another play date for sure!


----------



## first golden

Hi, Amber is almost 1 (this week) and I would love to meet you all on a play date if you are going to Ramapo Reservation in Mahawah, please let me know I would love to join you...


----------



## xoerika620xo

Hi everyone! how are you? it's been a really busy year for us, between work and school im so glad summer is here so we can take chester to so many different places. I haven't been able to have a weekend off in a long time but this saturday I am off and we were thinking of taking a trip to ramapo park. You all are welcome to join us, if anyone is able to make it let me know so we can set up a meet up. looking forward to seeing you all. =)


----------



## Aleksandrina

We get to bring our new puppy home in 3 weeks.  

I was lucky that *first golden *sent me a PM and recommended a nice trainer. Hopefully we'll get to meet Amber soon.

And I'll be happy to join you xoerika620xo for a play date at some point when he's had his shots from the vet.


----------



## Lennap

OH MY GOSH! Have you gone? We want to come!!!! 

I am on vacation this week and was planning on heading to Ramapo - I want information on Ramapo - specifically where the water is so I can see how Remy does. Please let me know, I'll check back.


----------



## Yunish

We just went to Ramapo last weekend. We were on the loop around the lake. It was beautiful and plenty of water! Bring extra towels b/c you will be going home with a muddy dog.  Here is a map just in case you need it. Enjoy! 

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/parksandforests/parks/maps/Ramapo forest-3-30-07.pdf


----------



## xoerika620xo

Lennap said:


> OH MY GOSH! Have you gone? We want to come!!!!
> 
> I am on vacation this week and was planning on heading to Ramapo - I want information on Ramapo - specifically where the water is so I can see how Remy does. Please let me know, I'll check back.


theres a ton of information when searched, specifically the lake is supposed to be the "easiest" trail and its about 4.0 miles. really hope we can see you!


----------



## Lennap

did you go? Did you love it? They are predicting a heat wave tomorrow through Wednesday - so might not head up there til Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## first golden

Please let me know if anyone is going in trhe future, we would love to join you!, we went on Sunday, found a great spot to play in the river (we are only 10 minutes away)...It was beautiful up there..I sorry I did not see the earlier post I would have loved to join you!!


----------



## Gomez

*Jasper*



Winniesmom said:


> Erika. Where in Essex are your. I am in Montville. Here is Winnie today at 8 months
> View attachment 156130
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here is Jasper at 21 mos. Morris County (Boonton). Looking for play dates. Cathy


----------



## chaser54

*Golden in central NJ*



xoerika620xo said:


> I noticed there are so many play dates going on in different states, but not one in new jersey. Would love to meet some GRF members and their dogs. I have one energetic puppy i would like to tire out =)  any takers?


Hi, I live in central NJ (Scotch Plains) and have an energetic 7 yo Golden. I'm always happy to meet other Golden families.


----------



## chaser54

Hi, I live in Union Ct and have a 7 yr old golden and would always be happy to meet other golden famillies


----------



## chaser54

*Central NJ meeting*



skeetie said:


> I would consider Thompson as well...we live in wall/manasquan park area ...our boys are 7.5 and 6 yrs.


I live in Union Ct. Have an active 7 yr old Golden. Always glad to meet another golden family.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Forgot to update this,

Ramapo was awesome, we had such a wonderful time. I never would have believed chester swimming if i had not seen it with my own eyes. He loved it! the hike is pretty decent, with the hills so that swim really is needed. If anyone is ever wanting to go count us in.


----------



## Yunish

That must be really fun to watch him swim! Soufflé is still scared of water and she will run out as soon as her feet can't touch the bottom. :doh: We should have a playdate soon! 



xoerika620xo said:


> Forgot to update this,
> 
> Ramapo was awesome, we had such a wonderful time. I never would have believed chester swimming if i had not seen it with my own eyes. He loved it! the hike is pretty decent, with the hills so that swim really is needed. If anyone is ever wanting to go count us in.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Yunish said:


> That must be really fun to watch him swim! Soufflé is still scared of water and she will run out as soon as her feet can't touch the bottom. :doh: We should have a playdate soon!


We do, are you still hiking with the nj group?


----------



## Yunish

xoerika620xo said:


> We do, are you still hiking with the nj group?



We do still hike with the group but haven't been lately bc of the weather. Looking forward to spending more outdoor time with Soufflé in the fall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Yunish said:


> We do still hike with the group but haven't been lately bc of the weather. Looking forward to spending more outdoor time with Soufflé in the fall.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes i think the fall is so much better for them. we recently bought chester a new seatbelt since i got a new car, and with me driving he likes to come to the front so the seatbelt is needed. I'll be seeing if i can join one weekend hopefully we will see you there.


----------

